
Show HN: 23 Ideas for Your Next SaaS (150 Pages Book, discount in comments) - KRains
https://www.saasforge.dev/books/23-ideas-for-your-next-saas
======
KRains
Hello, author here.

This book contains 23 ideas that I gathered during several years. Every idea
has the following sections: 1\. A problem that this SaaS app can solve 2\.
Existing solutions 3\. Who are end users 4\. How it works 5\. Features 6\.
Existing competitors and how to differentiate from them 7\. Ways to implement
/ components 8\. Technologies used 9\. Ways to monetize 10\. Challenges and
obstacles

Also, every idea has a tip for SaaS founders (borrowed from my own experience
or from successful founders).

For Hacker News readers there is a $5 discount - use the coupon "hackers"
(without quotes).

Questions? Suggestions? Critique? Feedback?

Thanks!!

